# 3 wt panfish set up?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been thinking about a 3 wt for pan fish. Currently I use a cheap 5-6.
Will this be an upgrade and will it increase the pleasure of panfishing?

Or should I just stay with the 5-6 and upgrade my reel?

Are the 3 wt's hard to fish with?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

How much you want to spend?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe,
My "go to" outfit for panfish & trout is my St Croix Legend Ultra (pre-IPC), an 8' 3wt that is an absolute rocket launcher. I have no trouble powering casts into the wind with it, & YES....a 3wt will definitely increase the enjoyment of panfishing. I have taken gills & redear up to 11" on my 3 wt & it's a hoot!
Not hard to fish with at all.
Mike


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Can one find a nice 3 wt for under 100 bucks?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe,
Check out Cabela's. They have some very nice, & reasonably priced combos. Excellent customer service too & that's important.
Mike


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike, sure will!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe,
The Three Forks combo at Cabela's is just $80.00 plus shipping & the guys I know who have it, love it. IMHO, you won't beat the price & quality. Let me know what you decide, but you can't go wrong on that one for under 100 bucks!
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

my cabelas rod works great! my cousin got the 3 forks and loves it. if you are a fly fisher on a budget go for it!! never tried a 3wt but was also thinking of getting one. just curious what happens if you get a big bass or catfish on there tho? will your line break?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i got a 3wt this year and i love it, breeze to fish with and you can still get some distance if needed. i think tfo makes a $99 rod, and the tfo's i have fished are rockets


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I agree on the three forks. for the money it is a nice piece. I use mine more than my st croix avid.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a three forks 7'6" 3wt and am very glad I bought it. It is alot of fun to fish with and puts your fly where you want it...three weights are not hard to fish with. If you get along well with your 5/6 then you'll be fine with a 3wt. 
Janus


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Picked up a Granger 7' 3wt (IM7) off troulet.com, paired it with a Martin Brook reel and it cost about 50.00 together.

It is a nice outfit for the money, compare it to the TFO and couldn't tell any difference. NO warrentee so the extra spent for the TFO might be worth it.

The 7' was a little tiring for all day so built out a Dan Craft 9' 3 wt...was going to get a TFO but they don't make a 3wt in 9'.

The 9' Dan Craft build has become the rod I grab first.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

BTW, someone asked about bigger fish...have caught a 20-22" Smallie on the Clearfork and several 2-3' carp on the 7' 3wt. and the Granger is ultra light style.

If your reel has a drag and you play the fish keeping the rod horizontal the water for the most part you shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

As Brhoff stated, large fish can be caught on light gear. I have taken a few 22" plus channel cats on my 3wt while gill fishing in a favorite pond. Caught all on 6X tippet (usually 2-3 lb test). Also, as stated, keep the rod low...I'm usually about 45 degrees off horizontal with a light drag..I can always palm the spool if needed. I can't stand those shows where they show guys reeling fish in with the rod perpendicular to the water...that's just asking for broken line & often a broken rod...of course, those folks don't pay for their rods.
Mike


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just looking thru the catalog last night. I think thats what I'll do. Is there a certain line needed for a 3 wt?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe,
I always recommend buying good line, although that 3 Forks outfit comes with line (I'm sure its a WF3F)....you'll be good to go right out of the package. I would advise you to get a hard case for it art some point. I like the cases that hold rod & reel. I have a double rod/reel case that houses my 3 wt & my 5 wt.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use a 3wt 7ft diamondglass for my bluegill fishing. I catch everything else on it also including a 19 inch bass this year. No problem bringing them in, just dont use tippet below 4x. By far I like Rio line.


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 3 weight, 7' 6" Cabela's rod with which I have fished for about 15 years, and it is still going strong. I have pricier outfits which I prefer for fighting bigger fish, but I have caught a lot of big sunfish and small bass on my Cabela's outfit.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

FYI, if you want to go even lighter (and slower), Global Dorber sells a reasonable 2 wt as well. I love mine, although I wouldn't consider such a slow rod a rocket launcher -- it's just fun to fish with. I've pulled in a 4 lb largemouth on that rod (you definitely don't want to high-stick a fish, although the slow action makes the whole rod feel like a shock absorber). I'd love to fish with a 00 Sage one of these days, that thing must feel like a feather.

Good advice all around.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I use a 4wt double taper on my 3wt and works well for me..if you are fishing in tight quarters it will load with less line...if you don't get a combo try and get a lighter reel for your 3wt(under 4oz)..balancing them is sometimes difficult.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I got a Sage 0wt SLT and use it a lot but mostly for trout fishing. Will handle tandem with ease. I would rather have a faster action just in case you want throw tandem. A really nice rod that a friend of mine has is a 2wt TLS Cabelas rod. It is fast and use it for nymphing with #4 woolys all the time. There are a lot of good rods out and it boils down to how much and type you want to use it for.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just got me a 3wt bitch creek (smirk) new 8ft prowler rod and ultra light telflatec adjustable drag reel combo. comes with line leader backing and a case. plus a ebook on how to fly cast and a how to fly fish cd. all for 123.73! had to get it. here is the link 
theres another one! rod has a lifetime unconditional warranty. just pay 35 bux shipping and they fix it or replace it for the life of the rod. plus you can test it for 21 days and send it back if u don't like it.
after I ordered I noticed the people selling it is the owner of http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/ where I am a member. join up if you like fly fishing! my name on there is GeorgeMcFly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bitch-Creek-Fly-Fishing-Combo-3wt_W0QQitemZ300186829206QQihZ020QQcategoryZ44916QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

heres there main site. the rod cost 179 seperate and the reel is 45 or so I think. http://www.bitchcreek.com/
heres the rod and reel pages.
http://www.bitchcreek.com/rods-prowler-fly-rods.html
http://www.bitchcreek.com/reels-cr-fly-reels.html


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I seen those on Ebay. Let me know how you like them. Doesnt seem to be a bad deal. You going to have fun no doubt!! Buy a bunch of poppers to go along with it!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks flyfish. I will let ya know how they are. I usualy tie my own flies. maybe will make a couple poppers too? I got a couple already that I bought that look like bee's and another thats white with a red tail. they are for panfish not huge ones but like size 10 or so.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks fishaholic---the site looks pretty good---i found the big saltwater flybox i was looking for on the first visit---registered as shorthaul


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool see ya on there ledslinger! or as I should say shorthaul! glad u found what you were looking for


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> thanks flyfish. I will let ya know how they are. I usualy tie my own flies. maybe will make a couple poppers too? I got a couple already that I bought that look like bee's and another thats white with a red tail. they are for panfish not huge ones but like size 10 or so.


You will catch some nice bass on them small poppers for sure. I say may favorite colors are all chart. and black an yellow. sometime white but not often.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Watch when you go from steelhead (6 wt or better) to the 3 wt. It feels like casting a toy. Have fun with the 3 wt! They are a blast. I use mine up in some of fav PA brookie streams. I'd rather catch a few 6" brookies on a 3 wt then steelies on the bigger rod anyday.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys! fishinpole I bet its gonna feel like a snoopy pole! but summer fishing is the best! I am even all game for creek chubs! anything as long as its a lil fight! I think its better to catch 20 chubs than getting skunked everytime in the cold trying to get one lethargic steely you can't see cause its high and muddy to bite a piece of colored yarn. jk lol. I am prolly only saying this cause I can't seem to catch one of the darn things tho.. in the spring I am sure I will get my 1st catch but too cold now to try till next week tho seeing as my sucker spawn was a sucker popscicle yesterday.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

received that combo! not sure if its good or not as I gotta wait till summer! its crazy small compared to what i am used to! kinda cool. i knwo it will make landing a fish way more harder and the strikes way more sensative! wow. the reel isn't much tho. just a cheap one it seems like plastic but fpor the price is good.. the rod is reel nice tho!! comes with a case and rod sock. the rod looks worth the money for all I paid in my opinion. plus u get line and a leader and I got a leader loop but have no idea how that works? is that worth it? if so hwo do you hook that up?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

The loop attaches to the tappered end of the fly line.
Store bought leaders usually have a loop on one end.
You slide the open end of the leader loop over the loop
on the fly line and pull the tag end thru. I like the set up
for panfish but it tends to hinge for me when a more
delicate presentation is needed. Especially with a 3 wt.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm still looking for a 3 wt fly reel for around 50 bucks, any help?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would suggest a Ross Flystart reel as I believe it the best reel for around that price. I have looked at them and will work just fine.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Crystal river cahill 0001a
15 bucks.
nice little reel weighs 2.7 oz.
Janus


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there a website? a phone number a location....sounds good, give me more info..never heard of the place!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

If you are talking about the crystal river. I get mine here:
http://www.gofishin.com/?cart_id=3237736.6419&mgf=2100000000&show_details=61021&cat=154&keywords=&sort=&sosi=&soci=&tb=&hmn=&nophoto=&sw=
They might be out and you have to email or call. Kinda hard to find, used to be made by south bend. Tiny graphite reel fits in your pocket holds a dt4 and a small amount of backing. Good line holder, if you are going after bigger fish on a 4wt it might not hold up over time, but the drag is suprisingly serviceable...
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just noticed my reels drag was just stiff to break in but now works great! not so cheap as I thought! sweet rod and reel combo for the money for sure!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

how much does it weigh? It looks good, but will it hold up for a few years of pan fishing?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure who you are asking at this point. Weighs 2.7oz I'll get back to you in a couple years about the other question...haven't had it long enough to say for sure.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Janus, Good. I'm gunna order it today! Thanks.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

joerugz those look like a decent deal for the price!! if it don't last you wasted 15 bux or so. so whats there to lose


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

True. Sorry to hijack the thing. I didn't read the under $50 I went way under that ha! I'm not claiming anything with the reel that's 13$ not much to expect.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if it works for 1 season its worth it to me. I always hear ya get what ya pay for but thats not always true. I got a 5/6 weight martin combo for 20 bux and its worth more than that to me. the reel has only click drag but it still has caught me big catfish and lots of gills and bass. also have a 99 dollar 8 wt from cabelas thats fine also. my cousin grabbed up those 29 cent leaders on here awhile back and they r fine nothing wrong with um. everyone said they had to be messed up. they weren't. so to me any deal can be worth it. especially a reel for 15 bux that has drag on it.. guess its no 500 dollar reel but who cares. I wouldn't use it for steelhead but for regular fishing for bass and gills and cats it should work great.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am sure the Martin is a better reel. But then again on a 3wt it only going to hold the line maybe if you lucky you get a bruiser on the end that it will give it whirl. I know 
Cabelas bargain caves has a lot of nice reels. I got a good deal a few month on a Lamson Litespeed #4(spey) reel new in the box as it was being discountinued for $55. Went back in over Christmas again and got both new spools for 25 buck each. So I am just saying you wont know if dont go in there and check every once in while. That is a great deal for sure.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya someone just got to buy it , take a chance and see


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Fishaholic, I also have one of those Martin 20 buck outfits, and its great. I have it set up for bass - 8lb leader and 5lb tippit.

I went ahead and ordered the reel Janus suggested. NOW, what line would one put on to complete the perfect pan fishing rig?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

What rod are you using?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

A guide series 7'6" 3wt. frontier from gander mt.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure on that rod. If you can go down to a local fly shop that will let you try out a few. I use a cortland 333DT lines on my 3wt.. But, some prefer the weight foward. I guess it all depends on what your casting style works best with...
Janus


----------

